# Sno-Way PDE 500 1/2 yd Electric v-box Spreader



## ctplower (Dec 5, 2003)

Sno-Way PDE 500 1/2 yd Electric v-box Spreader

About 5 years old. Only used for one location a few times a year.

Auger drive for box and separate motor for spinner.
Remote Controller
Stainless inverted v

Automatic vibrator

$ 2800.00


----------

